

Logo on Steroids - The new video game Kodu - chwolfe
http://www.slate.com/id/2222546/

======
ihumanable
Looks neat but this definitely has very little to do with logo. Logo was
basically a kid friendly interface sitting on top of a very Lisp like
language, this is much more like @dustmop says, Game Maker or Klik & Play.

~~~
nutmeg
The point is not that it is a successor to Logo, but that it attempts to reach
the same goals as Logo. In playing with it on the Xbox, the programming seems
more like Scratch than Logo.

On a side note, does anyone have a link to the PC version? The Kodu site
states that it runs on Xbox or PC, but I can only find the Xbox version.

~~~
Dobbs
According to wikipedia the current release is xbox only.

------
zach
Here's a slightly lengthier walkthrough that shows a Frogger-type game being
created:

<http://vimeo.com/2443941>

------
rufo
Sort of reminds me of Apple's Cocoa (no, not the Objective-C toolkit). It
allowed you to create games by demonstrating what you wanted to happen in
certain situations; it came with an icon editor for graphics, basic variable
support, and triggers for keyboard presses or when certain conditions were met
- it was a pretty neat system to play around with.

<http://homepage.mac.com/senorwences/Cocoa_Projects.html>

------
dustmop
After watching this video:
[http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/14310459/kodu/videos/ces2...](http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/14310459/kodu/videos/ces2009sync_kodu_dem_010909.html)
it looks to me not like Logo, but like all the existing Windows game creators
- Game Maker, Klik & Play, Multimedia Fusion - but with a nicer UI and easy
3d. Seems neat, looking forward to me.

------
Dobbs
I'm impressed. Just went and bought it on my xbox, (400 points so about $5).
Built a world or two, it took a bit of practice getting the controls down but
then it was pretty fun. Some options are hidden in what I would consider weird
places but I'm excited to take it and show the game to my younger siblings, I
think they could really get into it.

------
raintrees
Borland tried something similar, awhile back. It was called ObjectVision, and
was before its time. It was not game oriented, more generic. You placed a
graphical object in the window and then programmed its behaviors...

I got 2 months into a point of sale system until I ran into too many rough
edges.

------
ScottWhigham
Next time, please submit the single-page version:
<http://www.slate.com/id/2222546/pagenum/all/>

~~~
pchristensen
I did but no one voted

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=697806>

------
icey
This looks like an evolutionary relative of Charles Simonyi's intentional
programming efforts.

